# Gerd Pain???



## 21963 (Oct 24, 2006)

I am currently taking Losec for Gerd symtoms......20 mg twice a day with varying results good days and bad days. But this morning my stomach became really hard and I felt like I was going to pass out very flushed and a sweat broke out on my forehfead....it lasted about 5 minutes and I have been fine ever since. I have had all the heart tests my doctor said I needed EKG Holter Monitor everything is fine with my heart. I also suffer from anxiety attacks. Also felt like I had cramps Is this Gerd or should I have my doctor test for other things please help!!!!


----------

